# Quel RAM pour mon MacBook Pro ?



## Bouc_émissaire (10 Septembre 2012)

Salut,

je suis sur un "MacBook Pro (13-inch, Mid 2009)", 2.53 GHz, 4Go de RAM.
Je souhaiterais booster mon Mac en achetant une RAM de 8Go (2*4Go).
Après m'être assuré de la compatibilité sur le site d'apple, une chose est sûr c'était très facile à trouver en revanche... le "prix" proposé m'a littéralement "prix" à la gorge:

200 euros   !!!!!!!!! C'est noël tous les jours !

http://store.apple.com/fr/memorymodel/ME_13_253_MBP

Bon, je me suis dis que chercher des tarifs bon marché sur le site d'apple n'est pas la meilleur stratégie.

Problème:
j'aimerai m'assurer de la compatibilité de la RAM que je souhaiterais acheter depuis un autre site (MacWay, j'ai peur de ne pas avoir trouvé la bonne RAM, je me goure peut-être). J'ai trouvé d'autre site mais là encore, il y avait toujours un détail qui me faisait douté de la compatibilité de la RAM et au prix vendu faut surtout pas que je me goure ou que plante mon Mac.

Encore une fois voici les références:

http://store.apple.com/fr/memorymodel/ME_13_253_MBP

Quelqu'un pourrait m'orienter svp ?

P.S: au fait, souvent la marque que je trouvais sur ces sites était "Kingston", c'est fiable ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

 ceci devrait régler tous tes problèmes : http://www.crucial.fr/eu/systemscanner/MacOS.aspx

Télécharge et exécute cette mini application.

Kingston et Crucial : très bon.


----------



## Bouc_émissaire (10 Septembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> ceci devrait régler tous tes problèmes : http://www.crucial.fr/eu/systemscanner/MacOS.aspx
> 
> ...




Heuuuu... je veux bien mais...question barbare:  ça sert à quoi ce truc ? C'est quoi ct' appli ?
Qu'est ce que ça fait exactement ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2012)

Heeuuuu..... 

C'est une mini application, proposée par Crucial, qui "scanne" ton ordinateur pour déterminer son modèle exact, et te proposer les RAM et disques SSD adaptés à *TON* Mac.

Le résultat s'affiche dans un onglet de ton navigateur Web.

Tu as tout, les références, les prix, et les liens directs pour commander.

Voici le résultat que j'obtiens pour mon Macbook Pro 13" early 2011 :

http://www.crucial.fr/eu/systemscanner/viewscanbyid.aspx?id=1CF38D6131D926C3

L'intérêt est que tu ne peux pas te tromper en commandant


----------



## Bouc_émissaire (10 Septembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> ceci devrait régler tous tes problèmes : http://www.crucial.fr/eu/systemscanner/MacOS.aspx
> 
> ...



Parfait, super, génial, grandiose, 

Merci beaucoup Renaud31

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h49 ----------




Renaud31 a dit:


> Heeuuuu.....
> 
> C'est une mini application, proposée par Crucial, qui "scanne" ton ordinateur pour déterminer son modèle exact, et te proposer les RAM et disques SSD adaptés à *TON* Mac.
> 
> ...



Pas exactement, si tu peux me permettre, mon Mac est celui de 2009 (non 2011), et la capacité max de RAM est de 8Go (non 16Go, bien que j'aurais bien aimé ),
ça serait plutôt ça:

http://www.crucial.fr/eu/systemscanner/viewscanbyid.aspx?id=CC0D239F31D926C3

non ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2012)

Tu n'as donc pas compris.....

J'ai donné les résultats du scan sur MON mac.

A toi de télécharger le scanner, de le lancer pour avoir le résultat pour TON ordinateur.





Oui ce que tu montres est ok si c'est bien le résultat du scan sur TON ordi.


----------



## Bouc_émissaire (11 Septembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Tu n'as donc pas compris.....
> 
> J'ai donné les résultats du scan sur MON mac.
> 
> ...



Quel boulet je fais, excuse moi, effectivement j'avais mal lu ton post.

:rose:

Encore merci.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2012)

Pas de problème, j'ai cru dans un premier temps que tu n'avais pas téléchargé le scanner.

Mais le résultat que tu montres est bien celui du scanner.

Confirmation de la mémoire par le logiciel Mactracker pour ton MBP mi-2009 :

Maximum Memory	8.0 GB
Memory Slots	2 - 204-pin PC3-8500 (1066 MHz) DDR3 SO-DIMM


----------



## Tox (11 Septembre 2012)

Mactracker est une source fiable.

Ensuite, faire son choix parmi les grands noms (Crucial, Kingston, Corsair).

Je viens de lire que le temps de latence joue aussi un rôle dans la chaleur produite par le Mac. Ainsi, plus le temps est élevé, plus la chaleur est importante. Bon à savoir...


----------

